# TV Series Box Sets New Releases...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Both British...

The very Irreverent Political Comedy "The Complete Yes Minister", even explains some of what goes on in American government.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00008DP4B/qid=1054393700/

1960 "Supercar", first Gerry Anderson "Supermarionation" series, in B&W, but alot of Nostalgia for those who grew up at that time.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008PHCX


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Stargate SG-1 Season 3 ships this month.

Season four coming in September.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

NYPD Blue Season Two will be released in Sept '03. I can't wait!


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Does the NYPD Blue DVD special features include more shots of Sipowitz's Big Fat A** :barf:


----------

